# Externer Monitor an Notebook Auflösung fehlt



## dennis-sauer (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein riesiges Problem. Habe einen neuen Samsung SyncMaster 901B an mein Notebook angeschlossen (SIS M650) nachdem alle Treiber installiert waren konnte ich meine gewünschte Auflösung einstellen. Doch plötzlich und unerwartet ist die maximale Auflösung 1024*768 und ich kann nicht höher stellen. Habe die Treiber der Karte und des Monitors immer wieder installiert und nichts tut sich. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

 Dank im vorraus und Gruß

 Dennis


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Ich denke mal Du hast schon verusucht über die Anzeigeeinstellungen den Desktop
auf deinen 2. Monitor zu erweitern? Dann solltest eigentlich eine eigene
bzw. eine größere Auflösung für den 2. Monitor einstellen können.
Es kann aber auch damit zusammen hängen,
dass die maximale Ausgangsauflösung des Monioranschlusses eben halt nur 1024*768 groß ist.
Ich zB hab ne richtige GraKa in meinem Notebook
und da kann alle möglichen Auflösungen für den 2. Monitor einstellen.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## fanste (9. Januar 2006)

Ganz dumme Frag: Es hadelt sich hierbei nicht um die maximal Auflösung, oder doch?


----------



## dennis-sauer (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

 also hab dies Option mit den zwei Monitoren gar nicht... Nach der Installation der SIS Software war mir die Option mal gegeben und da konnte ich nichts einstellen, sprich ich hatte bei beiden 1024*768. 

 Zur Maximalauflösung kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hatte schon höhere Auflösungen eingestellt, nach einem Neustart waren sie wieder weg dann nach einem weiteren wieder da und wieder weg und nun kann ich neustarten soviel ich will es bleibt bei 1024*768

 Gruß

 Dennis


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Januar 2006)

Hi

Also normalerweise solltest du in den Grafikeinstellungen vom Betriebssystem auswählen können, was als Primär- bzw. Sekundärmonitor verwendet werden soll (geht nur, wenn ein zweiter Monitor angeschlossen ist). Dies sollte in den Einstellungen der Grafikkarte /des Grafikchips möglich sein.
Wenn deinen Karte den SharedDesktop unterstützt, gibt's das auch noch zur Auswahl.
Wenn es bei dir so eingestellt ist, dass du auf beiden Displays das selbe siehst (also nur kopiert), dann solltest du den Primärmonitor umstellen um die höhere AUflösung zu nutzen. Dann kannst du aber nicht mehr das Display des Laptops nutzen (es sei denn, das verträg mehr als 1024 x 786.


----------



## dennis-sauer (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

 das Problem ist  ja das ich diese Auswahl mit primär und Sekundär Monitor gar nicht habe. Der Monitor wird als Syncmaster erkannt aber die Auflösung geht nicht höher als 1024*768. Wollte auch das Notebook zu machen also bauche nur den Samsung.... Aber diese Einstellung 1280*1024 fehlt einfach ich komm nicht weiter als 1024*768

 Gruß

 Dennis


----------

